# I have some beer



## James Bates

How would you say, "I have some beer" in German? According to a program I have, it's "Ich habe noch etwas bier."
But wouldn't that mean, "I *still* have some beer"?
Shouldn't it be "Ich habe etwas bier" instead?


----------



## mustang72

James Bates said:


> How would you say, "I have some beer" in German? According to a program I have, it's "Ich habe noch etwas Bier."
> But wouldn't that mean, "I *still* have some beer"?
> Shouldn't it be "Ich habe etwas Bier" instead?


I think you are correct but "Ich habe etwas Bier" is actually not a regular sentence in German.ist eigentlich kein richtiger Satz im Deutschen. In that sense the program is also correct to make a complete sentence.


----------



## floridasnowbird

I wouldn't translate "some" (or in negative or conditional sentences "any").

Ich habe Bier (im Haus).


----------



## elroy

mustang72 said:


> [...] "Ich habe etwas Bier" ist eigentlich kein richtiger Satz im Deutschen.


 Wieso?  

"Ich habe noch etwas Bier" ist richtig, aber "ich habe etwas Bier" nicht?  Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.  

_Möchtest Du etwas Bier?_  Falsch?
_Möchtest Du noch etwas Bier?_  Richtig? 

Wenn dem so wäre, erschiene es mir echt willkürlich.


----------



## gaer

I have a more basic question:

I have some beer. (I have a glass or mug. It's not full, but I have not drunk all the beer in it.)

I have some beer. (You asked if I have anything alcoholic to drink. I have no hard liquor, no wine, but I do have some beer.)


----------



## Aurin

In beiden Fällen würde ich sagen: Ich habe noch Bier.


----------



## floridasnowbird

gaer said:


> I have a more basic question:
> 
> I have some beer. (I have a glass or mug. It's not full, but I have not drunk all the beer in it.)
> 
> I have some beer. (You asked if I have anything alcoholic to drink. I have no hard liquor, no wine, but I do have some beer.)


 
Bsp.1) Die Kellnerin fragt: "Möchten Sie noch ein Bier?" 

Antwort: "Nein, danke, ich hab noch ([et]was)."

Bsp.2) Frage: "Können wir bei dir noch was trinken?"

Antwort: "Ich hab Bier (zu Hause)".


----------



## Aurin

floridasnowbird said:


> Bsp.1) Die Kellnerin fragt: "Möchten Sie noch ein Bier?"
> 
> Antwort: "Nein, danke, ich hab noch ([et]was)."
> 
> Bsp.2) Frage: "Können wir bei dir noch was trinken?"
> 
> Antwort: "Ich hab Bier (zu Hause)".


"I have some beer. (You asked if I have anything alcoholic to drink. I have no hard liquor, no wine, but I do have some beer.)"
Wenn du in Florida lebst, bist du des Englischen garantiert mächtiger als ich. Ich hatte Gaers Satz so verstanden, dass er nach Getränken gefragt wird, aber keinen Likör, keinen Wein, aber noch Bier hat.


----------



## floridasnowbird

Aurin said:


> "I have some beer. (You asked if I have anything alcoholic to drink. I have no hard liquor, no wine, but I do have some beer.)"
> Wenn du in Florida lebst, bist du des Englischen garantiert mächtiger als ich. Ich hatte Gaers Satz so verstanden, dass er nach Getränken gefragt wird, aber keinen Likör, keinen Wein, aber noch Bier hat.


 
Ich kann da von "noch" nichts sehen; er sagt ja nicht, dass er keinen Schnaps oder Wein mehr hat, sondern nur *noch *Bier; er sagt vielmehr ganz allgemein, was er nicht hat und was er hat, nämlich Bier.  

Aber vielleicht kann gaer selbst klarstellen, was er gemeint hat.


----------



## elroy

Gaer's point was that the word "some" can be used in two different ways in English.

In the first sentence, it means "a quantity of beer that is smaller than the whole (whatever the whole is)."  In the second sentence, it is just a determiner and means "any quantity of beer."

By the way, could someone answer my question, too?   Is it true that "ich habe etwas Bier" is incorrect but "ich habe noch etwas Bier" is correct?  I would expect that either both are correct or neither is.


----------



## mustang72

elroy said:


> Wieso?
> 
> "Ich habe noch etwas Bier" ist richtig, aber "ich habe etwas Bier" nicht?  Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> _Möchtest Du etwas Bier?_  Falsch?
> _Möchtest Du noch etwas Bier?_  Richtig?
> 
> Wenn dem so wäre, erschiene es mir echt willkürlich.


Primaer fehlt in der urspruenglichen Frage mal etwas Kontext und ich versuchte verschiedene Szenarien in denen ich den Satz sagen oder hoeren wuerde. Und habe keines gefunden. Die einzige Variante kam spaeter mit dem Beispiel "Ich hab etwas Bier (zu Hause)", wobei ich bei diesem Beispiel den Text in der Klammer sagen wuerde ausser es ist aus dem Kontext impliziert.

Dein Beispiel hat notabene eine andere Grundlage.


----------



## Aurin

elroy said:


> Gaer's point was that the word "some" can be used in two different ways in English.
> 
> In the first sentence, it means "a quantity of beer that is smaller than the whole (whatever the whole is)." In the second sentence, it is just a determiner and means "any quantity of beer."
> 
> By the way, could someone answer my question, too?  Is it true that "ich habe etwas Bier" is incorrect but "ich habe noch etwas Bier" is correct? I would expect that either both are correct or neither is.


 
Also, ich finde den Satz richtig. Er wird in einem anderen Zusammenhang angewandt als "Ich habe noch etwas Bier", aber er ist richtig. Wie oben schon mal erwähnt, würde er aber besser ohne "etwas" klingen genauso wie "Ich habe noch Bier" in meinen Ohren besser klingt.


----------



## floridasnowbird

mustang72 said:


> Die einzige Variante kam spaeter mit dem Beispiel "Ich hab etwas Bier (zu Hause)", wobei ich bei diesem Beispiel den Text in der Klammer sagen wuerde ausser es ist aus dem Kontext impliziert.


 

Wenn mit der Variante mein Satz gemeint sein soll, dann bitte ohne "etwas". Darauf kam's mir ja gerade an.


----------



## floridasnowbird

Aurin said:


> genauso wie "Ich habe noch Bier" in meinen Ohren besser klingt.


 

Es kommt vielleicht auch auf den ganz speziellen Fall an, wie die Unterhaltung genau stattgefunden hat. Auf die Situation, dass vielleicht andere kein Bier *mehr* hatten, einer dann aber schließlich doch, und dann würde natürlich die Antwort: _Ich habe *noch *Bier _perfekt passen.


----------



## floridasnowbird

elroy said:


> Gaer's point was that the word "some" can be used in two different ways in English.
> 
> In the first sentence, it means "a quantity of beer that is smaller than the whole (whatever the whole is)." In the second sentence, it is just a determiner and means "any quantity of beer."
> 
> By the way, could someone answer my question, too?  Is it true that "ich habe etwas Bier" is incorrect but "ich habe noch etwas Bier" is correct? I would expect that either both are correct or neither is.


 

Ganz schwierig zu beantworten! Natürlich ist der Satz "ich habe etwas Bier" hinsichtlich der Grammatik absolut richtig. Nur ist es etwas schwierig, sich eine Situation vorzustellen, wo ein Muttersprachler genau diese Wortwahl verwenden würde, sondern eher "ich habe Bier (z.B. im Keller), kommt also zu mir 'rauf!".

"Ich habe noch etwas Bier", oder "ich habe noch was (im Glas)", oder verkürzt (und somit nur umgangssprachlich) "ich habe noch" (gemeint ist natürlich Bier) kann man sich vorstellen auf die Frage "Soll ich dir noch eine Flasche aus dem Kühlschrank holen?".

Bisschen klarer geworden oder noch verwirrender?

Gruß floridasnowbird


----------



## James Bates

Could somebody please answer my question in ENGLISH? Thanks!


----------



## mustang72

floridasnowbird said:


> Wenn mit der Variante mein Satz gemeint sein soll, dann bitte ohne "etwas". Darauf kam's mir ja gerade an.


Ja, aber ich habe mich halt mehr auf die urspruenglich Frage bezogen und letztendlich geht ja beides. Mit "etwas" gebe ich in diesem Beispiel zu verstehen, dass ich nicht all zu viel Bier zu Hause habe.


----------



## elroy

floridasnowbird said:


> Bisschen klarer geworden oder noch verwirrender?


 Doch, es ist dank Deiner Antwort und auch der anderen sehr klar geworden! Ich konnte mich nur damit nicht abfinden, dass das _noch_ das ausschlagegebende Wort bezüglich der _Korrektheit_ der jeweiligen Sätze sei. Dass der Satz aber ohne _noch_ seltsam ist, kann ich natürlich nachvollziehen. 


James Bates said:


> Could somebody please answer my question in ENGLISH? Thanks!


 Yes, if you provide enough context.  What context are you interested in translating the sentence "I have some beer" in? The more context you provide, the less guessing (in any language) you leave room for.


----------



## mustang72

James Bates said:


> Could somebody please answer my question in ENGLISH? Thanks!


Sorry James!

Actually I think your question is answered, we ended up in a discussion about some details which is hard to describe and almost imposible to translate into another language.


----------



## floridasnowbird

James Bates said:


> Could somebody please answer my question in ENGLISH? Thanks!


 
Not knowing the context exactly it's kind of difficult to give a general answer. I would say the best translation is what you had suggested in the first place, but I would omit "etwas". 

*Ich habe Bier.*


----------



## heidita

elroy said:


> _Möchtest Du etwas Bier?_ Falsch?
> _Möchtest Du noch etwas Bier?_ Richtig?


 
Tatsächlich würde das kein Deutscher sage, elroy. Höchstens_ ich habe noch (ein bißchen) Bier_ (ich will im Moment kein Neues). _Etwas_ würde in keinem Fall genommen. 


Aurin said:


> Also, ich finde den Satz richtig. Er wird in einem anderen Zusammenhang angewandt als "Ich habe noch etwas Bier", .


 Finde ich nicht. Kannst du einen Zusammenhang geben?



James Bates said:


> Could somebody please answer my question in ENGLISH? Thanks!


 
_Some_ is not translated in this sentence, as everybody has said.

Hast Du noch Bier? 

Hast Du Bier?

*Some, in any case, is often not translated into German.*

I have some money. Ich habe Geld.

Did you have some breakfast? Hattest Du Frühstuck? Hast Du gefrühstückt?

Do you have some milk (at home)? Hast du Milch (zu Hause)?


----------



## Aurin

heidita said:


> Tatsächlich würde das kein Deutscher sage, elroy. Höchstens_ ich habe noch (ein bißchen) Bier_ (ich will im Moment kein Neues). _Etwas_ würde in keinem Fall genommen.
> Finde ich nicht. Kannst du einen Zusammenhang geben?


 

Ich glaube, Elroys Frage bezog sich darauf, ob dieser Satz grammatikalisch richtig ist. Das habe ich bejaht und dazu angemerkt, dass er ohne „etwas“ besser klingen würde.
Ein Zusammenhang, wo er benutzt werden könnte:
In einer Jugendherberge kommen einige Jugendliche auf die Idee, mitten in der Nacht eine kleine Party zu veranstalten und überlegen, was jeder dazu beitragen könnte.
Peter: Ich habe eine halbe Flasche Wein.
Claudia: Ich habe ein paar Kekse.
Erich: Ich habe (etwas) Bier.


----------



## heidita

Elroy, sollte Deine Frage ausschließlich auf die grammatikalische Richtigkeit belaufen, kann man das natürlich nur bejahen. 

Allerdings ist:

Ich esse eine Lampe.

auch grammatikalisch richtig.

Persönlich glaube ich nicht, daß elroy das meinte.


----------



## elroy

Meine Frage war eigentlich ganz einfach (dachte ich zumindest ).

Im zweiten Beitrag hat Mustang behauptet, "ich habe etwas Bier" sei kein richtiger Satz im Deutschen, "ich habe _noch_ etwas Bier" dagegen schon (was von seinem letzten Satz abzuleiten ist). Mich hat das verblüfft, weil ich mir nicht vorstellen konnte, dass allein das "noch" (in diesem Fall) einen falschen Satz zu einem richtigen machen könnte. 

Inzwischen ist es mir aber klarer geworden.

"Ich habe etwas Bier" ist zwar grammatikalisch richtig, aber sehr selten anzutreffen, wenn überhaupt.
"Ich habe _noch_ etwas Bier" ist ein vorstellbarerer Satz, wenn auch nicht gerade geläufig.

Stellt es bitte für mich klar, falls ich es doch noch nicht verstehe.


----------



## gaer

floridasnowbird said:


> Bsp.1) Die Kellnerin fragt: "Möchten Sie noch ein Bier?"
> 
> Antwort: "Nein, danke, ich hab noch ([et]was)."


This answers my first question perfectly:

No thanks. I still have some.


> Bsp.2) Frage: "Können wir bei dir noch was trinken?"
> 
> Antwort: "Ich hab Bier (zu Hause)".


[/QUOTE]
This time I'm not quite sure. I don't think I gave enough context.

First of all, it's not easy to think up a situation that is clear for "at home". Let me see if I can think up something that makes sense. Let's assume that you are a good friend of mine:

Floridasnowbird: I'm really thirsty. What do you have to drink?
Gaer: Sure. Beer, soda and orange juice. I'm all out of wine and "hard stuff".
Floridasnowbird: Okay, I guess I'll have some ___.
Gaer: Help yourself. You know where it is.

As you can see, it's not easy finding an actually real-life example for "I have beer". 

Gaer


----------



## floridasnowbird

Ich würde sagen (etwas freier übersetzt):

"Okay, dann würde ich gern ein Bier haben / nehmen / trinken."

Natürlich kann man _ein _auch weglassen, und der Satz ist immer noch grammatikalisch richtig, aber ich würde es hinzufügen; auch um bescheiden zu sein, man will sich ja nicht mit Bier betrinken, sondern man ist schon zufrieden, wenn man _eins _bekommt. Man fragt ja auch: "Sollen wir _ein _Bier trinken gehen?" Das zweite, dritte usw. ergibt sich dann von selbst.


----------



## gaer

James Bates said:


> Could somebody please answer my question in ENGLISH? Thanks!


Actually, we can't, and that's the problem.



James Bates said:


> According to a program I have, it's "Ich habe noch etwas bier."
> But wouldn't that mean, "I *still* have some beer"?
> Shouldn't it be "Ich habe etwas bier" instead?


When you tell members the answer that you got from a program (Ich habe noch etwas bier) and then suggest an alternative in German (Ich habe etwas bier), members are likely to assume that that you are not a beginner and are able to understand at least some German. 

Gaer


----------



## nichego

Ich würde als Alternative (zu überhaupt weglassen) noch vorschlagen, statt "etwas" "ein paar" zu sagen:

Ich habe ein paar Bier.
Ich habe noch ein paar Bier.


----------



## FloVi

nichego said:


> Ich würde als Alternative (zu überhaupt weglassen) noch vorschlagen, statt "etwas" "ein paar" zu sagen:
> 
> Ich habe ein paar Bier.
> Ich habe noch ein paar Bier.



Müsste es dann nicht Biere heißen?


----------



## gaer

FloVi said:


> Müsste es dann nicht Biere heißen?


And "a few beers" does not work very well if you have a couple six-packs in the fridge.


----------



## FloVi

gaer said:


> And "a few beers" does not work very well if you have a couple six-packs in the fridge.



Bei mir schon, ich trinke keinen Alkohol. Bei meiner Frau und ihrer Schwester hast Du aber in jedem Falle Recht


----------



## dcx97

floridasnowbird said:


> I wouldn't translate "some" (or in negative or conditional sentences "any").
> 
> Ich habe Bier (im Haus).



If you meant "I have beer at home." shouldn't you have said, "Ich habe Bier zu Hause."? Just wondering.


----------



## Kajjo

dcx97 said:


> (1) "Ich habe Bier zu Hause."





> (2) Ich habe Bier (im Haus).


Both are fine, but slightly different in connotation. (2) is more idiomatic in this context, though.

"Etwas im Haus haben" is a fixed phrase meaning to have something available for usage / to offer / for consumption. This could be used for every kind of place, i.e. your working place, too. It focuses on availability, not on the place itself. You use this phrase usually only if you are at the place you are talking about. The beer is available right now where you are.

"Zuhause" focuses on one's real home as a place and location. You would usually NOT use it if you are at home already. This is more an announcement of what would be available if you were at home (but you are not at home while you are saying it).


----------

